
Hunting Dinosaurs in Central Africa (2019) - Thevet
https://contingentmagazine.org/2019/03/18/hunting-dinosaurs-africa/
======
Ididntdothis
It always makes me a little sad that we have explored most areas of the planet
and there isn’t much mystery left. It would be so cool to find an area where
there are still dinosaurs or another unknown life form.

~~~
watertom
There are a lot of things swimming in our oceans that we don't know about.

So I'm hopeful that something very old, and very strange is still down there,
since so little of the ocean has been explored I can still dream.

------
comorbidity
suddenly lizard people

